# Razer Mouse - DPI and Sensitivty



## djvtech

I always used generic stock mice. I noticed that when I play MW2, and I move it really slow (at medium sens) in "jitters" or jumps ever couple pixals and isnt smooth like when I have the sensitivity turned down to 0. So my first guess was it's low DPI.

I bought a razer deathadder, turned the DPI to 3500 and sensitivity to 10, and in game sensitivity to 0, and its now EXTREMELY smooth. moving only what seems like half a pixal during fine movements.

But when i turn the DPI down to 450, and the sensitivity to 10, i get the terrible jitter/pixal jump movement again when doing really fine aiming. So does this mean that smooth movement is from high DPI? How do people even play with a DPI of 400 when the mouse is so un accurate and when u make fine movements it isnt smooth, but jumps several pixals during fine movement.

The problem is, when I have high DPI and high sensitivity, the mouse moves WAY to fast in windows. Also what I find weird is when I turn sens down in the razer driver control, but turn the sens up in the game, i get the pixal jumpiness again. wtf? I'm new to this so I don't understand it.

I duno, I can just turn up the windows mouse speed of my generic mouse, and turn down te in game sensitivity and get almost the same smoothness that I get by turning the razer DPI and sensitivity and DPI up and the in game sensitivity down. Am I doing something wrong?

And why is it that turning control panel sens up, but in game sens down, gives more smoothness than turning control panel sens down, and in game sens up? Same with control p DPI+sense up, in game down, more smooth,  but same speed.

So far the razer mouse isnt doing what I thought it could, I wanted to be able to play at medium-high sensitivity (turning 180-360 in game with 1-2inch of movement) but still have super smooth fine aim for long shots. Maybe that's not even possible?


----------



## kobaj

What you're experiencing and concluding is correct. By having a higher DPI mouse, in game it will be much smoother.

The only way I can really explain it is in terms of resolution. If you take a 100x100 pixel image (IE, a really low DPI mouse) and then blow it up to 1000x1000 pixels (IE, using windows sensitivity up) you're going to get a really cruddy looking image (the jitter you're experiencing).

But if you take a 100000x100000 pixel image (IE, a really high DPI mouse) and then shrink it down (IE, using the in game sensitivity down) to 1000x1000 you're going to get a very pleasant image (smooth, half pixel movement).

For games its recommended you run as high of a DPI mouse as possible, leave windows sensitivity on the exact middle (giving you a 1x1 ratio of DPI for the game, just trust me on this) and then using the in game sensitivity adjustment to get it where you like.

Speaking of windows settings, what you're saying with short shots and long shots sounds like windows acceleration. Long story short, TURN IT OFF. You'll gain muscle memory that way, and it makes all the shots the exact same amount (1-2 inch movement or whatever you want).

Sadly, if its too high of a DPI out of game in windows, you're probably stuck changing the DPI every time you go in or out of game. I personally like my g500, allowing me on the fly to go from 400 in windows to 5200 for CSS, MW2, etc by simply clicking a dedicated button on the mouse.

Or you could just get used to the 3200 in windows, its not so bad.

And finally, to answer your question "how do people play with 400 DPI mice?" - They dont.

I hope I was able to answer all your questions. If you want to read up on how pros handle DPI and such, my little source. Its a rather old article (I think it mentions 800 DPI as being "high" whereas I think now a days its 5200 that is "high". But the rest of the concepts are the same).


----------



## funkysnair

i have changed from 4000dpi mouse to 800dpi and have noticed absolute no difference!!!

i have no experiene with 400dpi but i know 800dpi works for me flaweless 
(logitech mx revolution)


----------



## kobaj

funkysnair said:


> i have changed from 4000dpi mouse to 800dpi and have noticed absolute no difference!!!
> 
> i have no experiene with 400dpi but i know 800dpi works for me flaweless
> (logitech mx revolution)



Hey funkysmell, long time no see. The reason you see no difference between mice is because you're too busy calling everyone a "jew" in the game and not getting kills.

*drum drum hat* !


----------



## djvtech

kobaj said:


> For games its recommended you run as high of a DPI mouse as possible, leave windows sensitivity on the exact middle (giving you a 1x1 ratio of DPI for the game, just trust me on this) and then using the in game sensitivity adjustment to get it where you like.
> 
> Speaking of windows settings, what you're saying with short shots and long shots sounds like windows acceleration. Long story short, TURN IT OFF. You'll gain muscle memory that way, and it makes all the shots the exact same amount (1-2 inch movement or whatever you want).
> 
> Sadly, if its too high of a DPI out of game in windows, you're probably stuck changing the DPI every time you go in or out of game. I personally like my g500, allowing me on the fly to go from 400 in windows to 5200 for CSS, MW2, etc by simply clicking a dedicated button on the mouse.



Thank you very much, I understand it now. 

What i mean by long shots is accurately hitting someone from across the map in MW2. high DPI + low sens will allow me to move the irons so finely that I can hit someones head when it's only a couple pixals big, but low DPI + high sens will cause it to "skip" past them even with the same mouse movement. I understand why now.

I think for windows use, 4000 vs 800 DPI has little difference, but for fine accuracy games, there's a big difference. Some pro Korean starcraft gamers actually use a ball mouse, LOL.

I like this mouse except for a couple things, its very comfortable and great for MW2, but to big and heavy for starcraft which requires the fingertip grip. Then having to change the DPI so much. So I might return it.


----------



## funkysnair

kobaj said:


> Hey funkysmell, long time no see. The reason you see no difference between mice is because you're too busy calling everyone a "jew" in the game and not getting kills.
> 
> *drum drum hat* !



hey cabbage, you dissin me game play?


----------



## kobaj

djvtech said:


> Thank you very much, I understand it now.
> 
> What i mean by long shots is accurately hitting someone from across the map in MW2. high DPI + low sens will allow me to move the irons so finely that I can hit someones head when it's only a couple pixals big, but low DPI + high sens will cause it to "skip" past them even with the same mouse movement. I understand why now.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I like this mouse except for a couple things, its very comfortable and great for MW2, but to big and heavy for starcraft which requires the fingertip grip. Then having to change the DPI so much. So I might return it.



I suppose for shots you'll just have to get used to the sensitivity then, best of luck.

As for weight, once again the g500 prevails with the ability to adjust the weight (its not exactly on the fly, but doesn't take that long either). Granted, you also mention big...and the g500 is a big mouse IMO.



funkysnair said:


> hey cabbage, you dissin me game play?



What? How can I dis something that is non existent ?


----------



## funkysnair

cabbage you aint been playin against me for over a year, your game play is non existant...

ad woooop yer asssssssse


----------

